# 12-Tone Elegy for Strings



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Check out this one. My longest piece, partially because I don't have to play it myself 






I did 6 permutations of the tone row, including an inverse, a retrograde-inverse and a retrograde of the retrograde inverse


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

Interesting. Very atmospheric.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I like that you're utilizing contrapuntal techniques like retrogrades and inversions. I hope you continue you that in both your tonal and atonal compositions.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool, but I think again your use of dissonance is overdone and there could be more movement in the piece. 

:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Cool, but I think again your use of dissonance is overdone and there could be more movement in the piece.
> 
> :tiphat:


The thing with 12-tone music is there will always be disonnance. If you picked all the notes to make some consonant chords at the beginning, you'd be left with those that would sound even more out of place.

Arnold made sure that it couldn't be done, (or I've yet to hear one that can)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/14/arts/music/14tomm.html


----------

